# Another gear question



## wrc2121 (Aug 16, 2010)

I went fly fishing with a buddy the other and he let me use his rod and reel. Now i'm completly hooked. The problem is I don't have the cash flow he has. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a rod and reel in the 5 wt range and to see what is a ball park starting range for price. There are some many choices out there, and I just wanted to see from people with experience it I really need to have a high price rod or reel. Any info will be great. I know this question gets asked a lot, so just wanted to say thanks for the help in advance.

Thanks,
Rob c


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

you dont need expensive equipment at all. many of us started with eagle claw rods and martin reels bought from kmart. these days, a $100 combo kit from anywhere will be good. ross or redington. even the kits from kmart for $25will get you started.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

redington crosswater outfit, awesome price for gear that is tough as nails, i use one as a salmon rod, cant break it. Great medium action, shop around you can find them as cheap as about 80 dollars. For a rod, reel, line, backing you just cant beat it, way better than the martin/pfleuger/scientific anglers/cabelas outfits that cost about the same money. I will go to bat for my redington gear any day, good customer service too


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Finneytown to BassPro = 15 minutes. Pick yourself up a White River combo, it will cost $120 & include rod, reel, backing, line, leader...and they will put it all together for you. 

Excellent rod, regardless of whether you are a seasoned pro or just starting out. 


Pick up some black woolly buggers & clouser minnows while you're there too.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Heck, I've got a 5/6wt you can have for bare shipping costs. All you would need is some flies. I cannot remember the brand, but I have 2 or 3 "starter" kits that I got for Christmas one year when I told everyone I wanted to start fly fishing. Shoot me a PM and we'll get this going.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

wrc2121 said:


> I just wanted to see from people with experience it I really need to have a high price rod or reel. Any info will be great. I know this question gets asked a lot, so just wanted to say thanks for the help in advance.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob c


No, you don't need to spend a lot. There are guys who do, but in the end it's the location you fish, the presentation and the flies that you use that will determine your success, not the $100 pair of clippers that the walking Orvis advertisers wear on their $500 vests.

I started out with a 6 wt Shakespear combo that I bought at a garage sale, the thing was probably made in the 50's or '60's, I got it for ten bucks.

I have a few St Croix rods now, but I didn't start out with them. I gravitated to some finer equipment as my lust for the sport increased. LOL. But there are plenty of days when I've been skunked - regardless of whether I'm using a $400 St Croix or my old $10 Shakespear combo.

As stated, you can get into some pretty nice new combo kits for around $100or so that includes your rod, reel, backing and fly line. 
A couple of leaders ($8) and then a $20 handful of the right flies - some dries, some wets, some streamers and some nymphs - and you're good to go.

I would recommend *a lot of practice **casting* in the beginning.
Many of the local sports stores, and even a few small tackle shops, offer casting instruction from time to time - or - get out with a seasoned fly angler who can help you refine your presentation. Start out on ponds and lakes where the overhang is sparse, until you get your "rhythm".

And... don't rule out those garage and yard sales for fly angling stuff. Many people try to pick up the sport and then get frustrated and decide to quit and sell their gear. You can find some pretty awesome deals. I have more fly fishing stuff than I need and I _still_ stop at yard sales if I see a bundle of rods leaning on a table. 

Oh... and welcome to the religion.


----------



## wrc2121 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the quick responses. I really appreciate the help. And look forward to posting the results of my next trip

smbreech pm sent. thanks


----------



## buckeyeflyguy (Jan 22, 2009)

The offer from sbreech is impossible to beat....but if you decide to buy an outfit, L. L. Bean has a good starter 5/6 outfit for $69. And by the way, not everyone who likes Orvis equipment is trying to show off!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's a running joke that flyfishermen are elitists. Fight this notion every chance you get. It's about having fun. Do what makes you happy.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

buckeyeflyguy said:


> . And by the way, not everyone who likes Orvis equipment is trying to show off!


This is true. It wasn't my intention to paint them all with the same brush.

I use plenty of Orvis stuff myself - I was just trying to make the point that you don't need to look like an Orvis Magazine model, or to gear up with $1500 worth of LL Bean to fly fish successfully.


----------



## wrc2121 (Aug 16, 2010)

speaking of orvis, I did go to there free fly fishing 101 class on sunday and it was a very good and indepth class especially for free. They even let you use some of their equipment to cast out back of the store. picked up like 10 min, or atleast good enought to cast to black top lol. That's where my question of price and equipment generated, when I was looking at the wall of rods and reels. Didn't think I would be able to get into the sport. My first Rod and reel are on the way. Thanks again Sbreech


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Have you had a chance to put that class/rod/reel to good use? The fish are waiting for you....


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good man, sbreech.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> It's a running joke that flyfishermen are elitists. Fight this notion every chance you get. It's about having fun. Do what makes you happy.



AMEN!!!
Also, the suggestion re LL Bean stuff is great. Their guarantee has no limits...You are satisfied (WHENEVER!) or they'll make it right. It's the most solid, ironclad & simple guarantee anywhere. The only limit is the customer's nerve & ethics. You absolutely are not taking chances of getting burned buying from them.
Mike


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I have seen LL Bean at work persoanlly at 0345 in the morning in Portland! They are good ppl and stand behind anything the sell!


----------



## wrc2121 (Aug 16, 2010)

smbreech,
I haven't caught anything yet. Has nothing to do with the rod set up though. Just had some unexpected family stuff come this past month or so with a death in the family and my wife broke her leg. So I haven't had my evening and weekends free like i'm used to. I have a 18 month old girl that my wife can't chase right now. hopefully I can get out there here soon.

Rob


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

We just had a baby girl (3 monthish ago) so it's been tough for me to get out much as well. I've spent a lot of time on the lawn practicing casting. I'd suggest hitting up a pond for bluegills for a quick, high probability outing.

Good luck!


----------

